# Eggs Turning Yellow - Ramhorn Breeding Problem



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been trying to start a culture of ramhorn snails for my soon to be puffer... I have about 8 to 10 of them in my 10G tank now... and they laid eggs like crazy... but none of them hatched!?  I see the patches turning yellow and the eggs just doesn't hatch? i will be starting a new tank soon... it will be a 72G tank... I'm going to dedicate half of that for snails and the other half for my ramhorn and shrimps... my shrimp is now berried... I had a pond snail too... it seems to be doing fine... I see a few baby pond snails mopping around the 10G tank but no baby ramhorns.. ? I also have a few dainos in the 10G tank and two dwarf african frogs 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe not enough oxygen? Or the snails laid bad eggs due to bad water quality/not enough food...


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the danios would have picked off the small snails. Or maybe not enough calcium in the water for the baby snails to continue growing?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

The eggs turning yellow is normal, and they should become less transparent as they get closer to hatching. They are really tiny when first hatch, then slowly grow in size. Your fish are most likely eating them. That or they just haven't grown to a noticible size yet.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks all for your advices  I think it might be the dainos as I see them picking on the small pond snails just today... guess pond babies survives better than ramshorn babies... I do water change twice a week so it should not be a problem... as for food... I'm not really sure if they've got enough food... i feed them algae wafers and when i see all of the wafers gone I add more... prob around a wafer a day... I break them up so it's spread in diff places of the tank... I also feed a bit of flake food a few times a week but mostly blood worms and algae wafers  guess I'll scrap off the egg patches and put them in a breeder box to see how it goes 

Thanks all!


----------

